

Flotsam General Store - smacktoward
http://www.flotsamgeneralstore.com/

======
cscharenberg
The "Welcome" page is nothing of the sort. It should be called a "Logo Page".
It doesn't welcome me or start an interaction in any way.

It's by 2 comedians, so maybe I am missing a joke. Possibly I am just overly
grumpy: This push to minimalism has gone way too far.

